# Newbie Drum Brake Question



## MeltingDog (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there,

Can anyone tell me the best way to fix the brake (other then replacing) on an Eadie Coaster hub? The 'foot' indicated here seems to be incredibly worn down; it makes no difference when trying to stop.

Speaking of which, what makers used Eadie Coasters? (if theres too many to list dont worry bout it).

Cheers,


----------



## partsguy (Nov 2, 2009)

Try looking on eBay for a replacement, that is probably fixable, but I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 2, 2009)

Eadies are British made from the 1930's, so I'd guess they could show up on any British bike.  If the "foot" really is worn down, possibly you could braze on some extra metal and file it to original shape, or add a sleeve to the drum to give the worn foot something to work against.  There were sleeves like that available for New Departure Model A hubs which had a similar thin and tiny braking surface.


----------



## MeltingDog (Nov 3, 2009)

currently im considering attaching a piece of lino or rubber to the foot to at least provide some resistance. sadly i dont have the tools to braze a new piece of metal on.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 3, 2009)

No matter how you glue the linoleum on to the foot, it's going to rip right off.  If there is a bicycle frame builder, or a very, very, very  good bike shop nearby they will have a brazing set up.  If you are trying to get the bike going again without a lot of tools, I'd try a sleeve on the inside of the drum to give what's left of the foot something to grab on to.  As long as it more-or-less fits in place and doesn't foul on the foot in the "off" position it could work.  If you are interested, I could scan a picture of the New Departure repair sleeve- a picture of the hub innards are at:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/coaster-brakes/new-departure.html
The foot on that brake is part A.8, with three tiny brake shoes.
Take this with a grain of salt- I have never actually seen one of these hubs!


----------



## eadie (Jan 25, 2012)

*fix job on eadie*

hi there, bit late on the response i realize, but i am gaining all the knowledge i can in regards to eadie coasters.
i have seen the repair done, and have done it myself.
get a little bit of steel, and fit it between the cam and the shoe. the spring action of the shoe against the cam will hold it neatly in place. makesure it doesnt protrude or isnt flush with the face of the shoe, so it doesnt score the drum.
first try 3mm, and try it in the drum. if it binds, try  a thinner piece, if it needs more, a larger piece. do not try multiple pieces together.
i have owned 6 of these hubs, and gotten 4 back to beautifully functioning hubs. number 5 and 6 will be turned into one hub due to irrepareable rust, the axle on one, and the innards on another, but make one whole unit!
if you need any more help, pm me
if it doesnt help you, someone will google it and find this thread like i did!
woody


----------



## eadie (Jan 25, 2012)

and DO NOT braze onto the shoe!!!!! you will ruin the temper on the spring!!!! the copper shoe is rivetted on post tempering of the spring


----------

